# Identificación y conexión de Motor Monofásico



## cliche (Dic 27, 2010)

Estimados
Antes que todo saludarles y de ante mano agradecerles por su ayuda. El tema es el siguiente.
Tengo en mi trabajo un Motor Monofásico  cuya placa de identificación dice:

*Single Phase Capacitor Start ASynchronous Motor*
1.1   Kw/220V
9.32 A
1430 RPM /50Hz
“B” Grade
220 VAC  -  200Uf

Para serles honesto hace años que no trabajo con motores monofásicos y el conexionado de las bobinas me es extraño y ajeno. Además  los bornes de identificación son diferentes les estaría muy agradecido si me pudieran ayudar a identificar las bobinas y como conectarlas para que gire hacia un lado y luego al otro. Porque el trabajo que debo realizar es nada más que un inversor de giro monofásico. Pero claramente debo conocer este motor. 

Adjunto un mini plano de cómo está el conexionado en el motor

*Nota.* El motor esta sin el capacitor por lo que además debo saber donde conectarle...
          Adjunto un Archivo .Rar En su ionterior va un .BPM Dobujado explicando en que   
          condiciones esta el moto.
[/SIZE] 
muy atento a sus comentarios.


----------



## lm555cn (Dic 29, 2010)

Si no me equivoco, para poder realizar un cambio de giro en un motor monofasico, debes tener algun tipo de control adicional.  No es tan sencillo como en uno trifasico.


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 29, 2010)

Hola cliche

Por lo que se ve en la imagen que adjuntaste respecto a los valores en Ohms.

Azul y amarillo son las Terminales de las bobinas de trabajo.
Negro y rojo son las Terminales de las bobinas de arranque.

El capacitor se conecta en serie con las bobinas de arranque. Ya sea terminal negra o al terminal roja.

Vamos a suponer que el capacitor lo conectaste a la Terminal negra, entonces la corriente se aplica a las Terminales:
Capacitor-Amarillo -> L1. Azul-Rojo -> L2. 

Pero si conectaste el capacitor a la Terminal roja, entonces la corriente se aplica a las Terminales:
Negro-Amarillo -> L1. Capacitor-Azul ->L2. 

Para cambiar el sentido de giro del rotor solo cambia o invierte el amarillo y el azul.
Dicho de otro modo: donde estaba conectado el amarillo conecta el azul y donde estaba el azul conecta el amarillo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## cliche (Feb 21, 2011)

MRCarlos..

Efectivamente las conexiones que mencionaste son las acertadas... de ante mano muchas gracias estimado...


----------

